# Bug taking flight



## greybeard (Apr 7, 2017)

I shot these a few years ago and ran across them just today.  I don't know what kind of bug this is, do you?




Bug taking off2 by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr




Bug taking off3 by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr




Bug taking off by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 8, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## davholla (Apr 20, 2017)

It might be a soldier beetle.


----------

